# The (Sometime) Trials Of Old Iron



## ScrapMetal (Oct 11, 2011)

I see there is an actual SB 9" drum switch on ebay and it has a built-in bed mount bracket on it.  Really not too bad of price as far as drum switches.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-9-metal-Lathe-Forward-reverse-drum-switch-rare-bed-mount-bracket-/110755182057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c985f5e9

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if hanging off the front of the ways is the best place for it, at least not for me anyway.  I think that I would always be running in to it, switching it off, or reversing.  I like where mine is mounted (well sort of) up above the lathe and a bit behind.  The "sort of" comes in that I  am unsure if that's the safest place to mount it and the fact that it gets in the way of my chuck key if I try to adjust the chuck on the back side.

Glad to hear that you have one on the way.

-Ron


----------



## baldric (Oct 11, 2011)

*I'm trying*

Hi tired iron! (smile) have had a similar  problem today, I bought a set of cutters of the internet, (second hand ) 
for my first cut ( sad face )  they polished the steel! Maybe it is ME !  I will give them another go tomorrow  regards Bob


----------

